# Concise Review of JDF



## Cloud Cover (17 Aug 2004)

Excellent   2 minute tri-service review of Japanese military forces and where they are headed with military expenditures of about 0.974 percent of GNP/GDP. Of course, with an economy and population factor = X 3 when compared to Canada, they could outspend any other country in the world [except the US] on a per capita basis with only a slight increase in the percentage to gnp ratio.   
   
     http://202.221.217.59/print/features/life2004/fl20040620x1.htm


----------

